# Your Green Card or ID Book Firearm Licence is Valid



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

If you like me... never got the new white firearm licence then this is for you! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

https://paratus.info/2017/09/11/your-green-card-or-id-book-firearm-licence-is-valid/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (31/7/19)

I can confirm.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## morras (1/8/19)

Hi Rob , i am in that boat.....

My problem is that i have lost mine , went to the cop shop for a new copy and they basicaly told me i have to apply for the new license wich i wint as mine is valid.......

Any idea on how to get a copy or reprint of mine ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/19)

morras said:


> Hi Rob , i am in that boat.....
> 
> My problem is that i have lost mine , went to the cop shop for a new copy and they basicaly told me i have to apply for the new license wich i wint as mine is valid.......
> 
> Any idea on how to get a copy or reprint of mine ?



Sorry @morras I don't... maybe @zadiac knows?


----------



## Asterix (1/8/19)

@morras You need to complete the SAP273 form. The DFO will most probably not have these forms, so I have attached. You have to be quite firm that you wish to submit and pay the R80 odd for the application. Judging from a lot of comments on different sites, it is DFO dependent on whether they have interpreted the law correctly.

If they still do not wish to help, consider joining GOSA and get legal help from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @morras I don't... maybe @zadiac knows?



Yes, that is correct. Your old license is valid, but only if you have it. If you lost it, then you'll have to apply for a new one. I don't have training in firearm licensing, but that is what our DFO told me. Only the DFO at every station has extensive training in firearm licensing, so my knowledge of how the system works is also limited. I'm just saying what she told me as I asked for a friend once.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (1/8/19)

Asterix said:


> @morras You need to complete the SAP273 form. The DFO will most probably not have these forms, so I have attached. You have to be quite firm that you wish to submit and pay the R80 odd for the application. Judging from a lot of comments on different sites, it is DFO dependent on whether they have interpreted the law correctly.
> 
> If they still do not wish to help, consider joining GOSA and get legal help from them.



You are correct and you are correct. According to our DFO, this form is only part of the application and they won't issue you with a copy of an old licence. You'll get the new one, but you have to go through the process. Again, my knowledge of this is very limited as I've never applied for a license myself as I carry an official issued firearm.
You are right, the the DFO's might interpret the law incorrectly, but they don't just get the law to read. They have to attend extensive courses where they are trained in this, so if they have wrong information, then they get it from the training centers.

I will go and ask specifically about this, but not just our DFO, I'll contact two others as well. Not all of them will interpret the law exactly the same. If need be, I'll contact the training center or the big boss of firearm licensing at our Provincial Head Office in Bloemfontein. My brother is friends with him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

